

Google Talk / gtalk support for multiple accounts - pushingbits
http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=4832

======
JonWood
What this really seems to highlight for me is quite how useless bug trackers
on large projects used by the general public can be.

249 comments, with so much noise it would be impossible to find any actual
discussion amongst them if you tried, most along the lines of "WTF, sort it
out Google".

~~~
AndrewDucker
Yup. Most people don't seem to have noticed that it was declined back in 2010,
and therefore Google are probably not paying any attention to new comments on
it at all.

